# Shutdown problem - DeviceIO Notification Window



## russherman (Mar 25, 2008)

I am running Windows XP SP2 and every time I attempt to shut down the computer, I get a popup that states - DeviceIO Notification Window. I get this twice, hit end both times and the computer will eventually shut down. Seems like the problem started shortly after I installed a HP C7280, which work off of 802.11. When I go into event viewer, I get fault bucket 645120788.

Please advise


----------



## JimWhite09876 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry I don't have an answer but I can confirm your suspicion. I have the same problem, also after installing an HP C7280.


----------



## rwburbage (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the same problem. Now where is an answer. Did anyone try hp chat support? I have the hp7280 also. All 3 pc's that I run from it have the same 2 anoying messages. Someone try chat please.

http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/IPGNA/caller/requestqueuedpage.html


----------



## rwburbage (Apr 2, 2008)

try uninstalling software. go to the advanced network settings and manual ip to whatever your router is 192.168.1.30 for the printer and save it. run software reinstall and let me know if it works. i tried the chat and they are slow to respond. but i have a good idea thats a fix. router will change the ip numbers and the devices connect on power loss or resets. some routers reset all the time because they are westell POS's. reply back to rwburbage at msn dot com. thanks


----------



## cyclone72 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the same problem after installing a Memorex 18X DVD recorder (MRX-525G). At least the recorder is recognized each time the PC starts up. After installing a second MRX-525G drive off the same IDE port, I get two DeviceIO Notifications when trying to shutdown the PC. On the next bootup Windows XP shows conflicts for both drives resulting in them not showing in the Device Manager. If I uninstall the devices and reboot everything is fine. Until the next reboot, after which the conflicts show up again. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## rwburbage (Apr 2, 2008)

ok, the results are in. the process of setting the printer to a permenent address and uninstalling the software from start-programs-hp-7200 unistall works. 

printer - setup-network-advanced setup-ip settings-press ok to continue-manual- then setup ip address, subnet mask and default gateway. these settings can already be there from the previous searches from the network searches.

then reinstall all the software from the beginning.

GL Rich and q's email me at rwburbage at msn doot com


----------

